# Looking for a good plant...



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm looking for something that will grow tall and thick... provide some shade etc. I've got some amazon swords in the back of my tank but I need something else that compliments them. I see a lot of nicely planted tanks online but rare know what plants they are.


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Jungle Val, Jungle Val Red, Crinum Thaianum (onion plant), Nymphaea Stellata (Dwarf Lily), Cryptocoryne Spiralis. Once your wisteria grows taller you can clip and replant that. Then again you can add another sword like a Red Rubin or Kleiner Bar.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

X2 on what Dan says, but I have never gotten a good red val so be sure and get it from someone that has healthy plants.

Dan, do you sell these? May have to try getting some from you.


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes I do Susan they are 12"+ tall. Can send you a pic if you want.
Dan


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes please send me one. Also a price


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

hornwort can grow tall and grow very fast.yiu can also add Telanthera Rosefolia,Ammania Senegalensis,Ammania Senegalensis...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Two nice choices:

Hottonia Palustris (water violet)
Ceratopteris Thalictroides (water sprite)


----------

